# This makes me sick! *Warning - mentions child abuse*



## xforuiholdonx

My poor goddaughter, :cry: I get brokem hearted and sick thinking about this. Shes three years old. She was RAPED yesterday at her preschool :cry: who rapes a three year old child? :cry:


----------



## smatheson

That is so sick! Especially at a daycare! So sorry I am praying for you and her and her family:hugs:


----------



## amygwen

WTF? That's disgusting :cry:

I'm so sorry to hear. I can't believe someone would do such a thing :nope:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Neither can we Amy.... Just sitting here thi king about the other children that go there..... I hope this does NOT happen to them... She had to have a rape kit, and blood work for stds at three :'(


----------



## amygwen

:nope: Has the person got arrested who did it?? How did they find out? Your poor goddaughter, to experience something like that at 3 is just heart wrenching. To experience that at all in your lifetime is awful, but at 3... wtf is wrong with people?


----------



## kariannnee

OMG! People are seriously so so sooo sick!

:hugs:


----------



## unconditional

that's so freaking horrible. it can happen to anyone, and it's so sad. i hope they figure out who it was (if they didn't already). big :hugs: to you, her, and her family.


----------



## x__amour

I'm so sorry! I don't understand how people can hurt such an innocent person... :nope: :hugs:


----------



## hot tea

There should be a warning in the title of this thread, I was NOT prepared to read that!!! I feel sick...


----------



## aidensxmomma

I am so so sorry, hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:to you and your family:hugs:


----------



## Burchy314

OMG!! That makes me sick! How could anyone do such a horrible thing! :nope: And at a daycare :nope: I hope the person who did this gets EVERYTHING he deserves and more! People are so sick! I am praying for her and her family :hugs:


----------



## Strawberrymum

Some people don't deserve to live! It's not fair


----------



## tasha41

I WHOLEHEARTEDLY believe in handing down the death penalty to the SICK fucks who do this sort of thing... there is no rehabilitation, medication, anything that would be worth keeping that sort of person alive for. While your goddaughter needs justice, and was failed here.. how is it justifiable that this kind of person can live and be a threat to other children any day they are free? Because I've never heard of life imprisonment for anything like this :( Coming from a Catholic who believes in the forgiveness of sins. I hope that each and every pedophile who acts on their urges, anyone who can seriously harm or kill a child goes straight to hell. Nothing could change my belief about that. 

There are no words that will express the anger and sorrow I feel for your goddaughter and her family. I hope that the person responsible pays dearly...


----------



## sarah0108

Tasha i agree, i cannot STAND people who hurt and sexual abuse children. They need shooting!!!! They do not deserve the air that they breathe!

You poor goddaughter, this make my stoach turn, i feel sick.

I think this should probably have been posted somewhere a bit more private


----------



## jay92

^^WTS 

It shock's me to think someone could do this. 
What is this world coming to...
Thoughts are with you all! 
No child should go through that!!

x


----------



## Natasha2605

hot tea said:


> There should be a warning in the title of this thread, I was NOT prepared to read that!!! I feel sick...

If you hover over the title before clicking it tells you the start of the thread, you could have seen it there. Just incase you didn't know .

OP I am so so sorry somebody did that to your goddaughter. Absolutely disgusting. People like that are why the death penalty should be used imo! :nope:


----------



## jay92

Totally agree Natasha! 

x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Omgosh..... :cry: Your poor goddaughter.. that's SICK. I hope the person who did that to her gets absolutely everything thats coming to them.. 

:hugs: to you, your little goddaughter, and her family at this horrible time :hugs:


----------



## bumpy_j

there are no words... :hugs:


----------



## lily123

Oh my god, thats absolutely awful :cry: Poor little girl.
Have they arrested the person who did it? and how is your god daughter doing?xxxxxx


----------



## Yeciol x

Thats terrible :( that poor little girl :( :(


----------



## bbyno1

Omg,im totally lost for words:hugs:
There are some complete sicko's in this world :(
I hope they catch who did it


----------



## airbear

Truly heartbreaking. I cannot fathom how someone who ever do something like this. It's terrible enough to even have urges but to act on them is something else, especially a poor defensless child. The poor little girl should have been able to feel safe going off to school and being able to be provided a safe learning environment. I hope no other sweet child had to go through what she did. Hopefully whoever did this has been arrested. This is definitely an act that should get someone life in prison. Hopefully your little goddaughter will get justice.


----------



## annawrigley

What the fuck :| That's beyond horrific. How did they find out? :wacko:


----------



## vhal_x

OMG that is horrible! I hope they catch who did it if they haven't already, big hugs to your goddaughter, there truly are some sickos in this world :nope: xx


----------



## xforuiholdonx

There are quite a few sick people in this world...unfortunately, they havent caught the man responsible, and have no clue who he even is.... I hope they find out soon. Shes doing ok, just scared, and reasonibly sore :(. I feel terible for her. Ty for the :hugs:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Oh my godness!!!!! That is horrible!! Makes me sick!! I hate this world sometimes, its disgusting, :hugs: to you and your family & goddaughters family!! So scary xxxxxxx

ETA - Make sure she knows it was not her fault at all, people always blame themselves for these types of things and dont let her x


----------



## Story

That's sick, hope the person enjoy's there prison sentence. Ud think the day care would have better security.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Omg! That is horrible! I can't even fathom what her parents must be going through right now. Thinking they're sending their daughter off to a safe environment and then this....
Did the rape kit turn up any DNA? And the daycare doesn't know who did it? I just don't see how. How many people with a dick were alone with her? Cause if they can answer that, then they can answer who did it.
In the daycare I used to work at we were never alone with the children. If we were it was to take them to the bathroom and we each were in charge of certain kids. It was to prevent things exactly like this. Not the rape, per say, but knowing who did it.

I really, really hope that they catch this sick fuck. :nope:


----------



## Rhio92

That's awful :nope: :cry:
How'sshe doing now hun? x


----------



## wishuwerehere

That's horrendous. :nope:
I hope they catch the sick ******* and cut his balls off. 
And I hope that your goddaughter is doing as well as she can be right now.


(and I really would put a warning in the thread title that this is upsetting!)

ETA didn't know it censored certain words...


----------



## AriannasMama

That is absolutely disgusting! I hope they catch whoever did this and give them everything they deserve PLUS some. Hugs and prayers to your goddaughter and family :hugs:


----------



## kittycat18

What the fuck :sick: That's disgusting!


----------



## Nervousmomtob

This is horrible.. I believe with Tasha about the death penalty. There's no recovering from being that messed up in the head that you'd hurt a innocent child! It's disgusting. I hope your god daughter is doing ok. 
Did the rape kit turn up any DNA?


----------



## Shannyxox

There are some sick fucks in this world!:growlmad::nope:
:hugs: I hope she's okay :(!


----------



## MarineAngel

I'm so horrified that something like this happened to your goddaughter :cry: I can't believe they have no idea who could have done it.

:hugs: to you, your goddaughter and her family.


----------



## nickyXjayno

Natasha2605 said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> There should be a warning in the title of this thread, I was NOT prepared to read that!!! I feel sick...
> 
> *If you hover over the title before clicking it tells you the start of the thread*, you could have seen it there. Just incase you didn't know .
> 
> OP I am so so sorry somebody did that to your goddaughter. Absolutely disgusting. People like that are why the death penalty should be used imo! :nope:Click to expand...

If you hover over the title it tells you she has been raped as the sentence isn't too long to be not included in the hover summary.
Also iphones/androids don't always do the hover summary thing.

So odd how this happened and they don't know who it is as day care/nursery are always security coded these days so not just anyone can walk in.
Feel so bad for the little girl and am hating the world we live in.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

The rape kit turned up DNA, now its just figuring out which man it was. Idk how they let this happen to her... Makes me never want to let emma go anywhere where I cant watch her.. :(


----------



## hopeandpray

:hugs: I am so sorry, you and her parents must be devastated. That nursery will have a lot of answering to do.


----------



## Bexxx

That's so sad.
Crazy they don't know who it was though, surely only a certain number of people should have had access to the children! Such a shame :nope:


----------



## bumpy_j

sounds like a very dodgy nursery - i mean i'm guessing if they don't know who it was they aren't suspecting any nursery workers, so did a random man just turn up and noone noticed? were the kids unsupervised???

we had something like this in the UK a few months ago, made me feel so ill, the guy looked proper normal aswell


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

how did they found out?

:hugs: :cry:
prayers&thoughts


----------



## buttonnose82

I added a warning too the title on the thread just so people can decide if it is something they feel strong enough too read

huge :hugs: too your god daughter & her family, I hope they catch the person soon


----------



## Siyren

thats awful hun, i hope she's ok and she receives the proper help she'll need to deal with this.
i hope he gets caught x


----------



## lauram_92

That is disgusting. Makes me sick!

:cry: :hugs: Hope she is okay.


----------



## cabbagebaby

that disgusting that is so wrong
i hope they find him he should be kill thats sick

:cry: i hope she's ok :hugs:


----------



## MrsDani

I am so sorry. I hope she is ok!


----------



## JWandBump

Thats sick! I cant belive some people! I hope your goddaughter is ok, and her family :hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

poor child i have no words :(:( i hope shes ok xx


----------



## Cassie.

Oh my goodness. That's disgusting. I hope your poor god daughter and her family are okay :( Poor little one :( :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kandbumpx

That's disgusting. Poor little girl! :cry:


----------



## xCookieDough

*That is so awful, my thoughts go out to you, your family and your goddaughter. 
---xo*


----------



## Desi's_lost

.....unbelievable that they could let something llike that happen. simply unbelievable. i hope shes sueing the nursery for neglegence! poor poor little girl. 
i think slow poisoning would be great for that man, or shove him in a gas chamber or something. gah.


----------



## kandyfloss

Shocking on so many levels for some many reasons :( 

:hugs: :hugs: I hope you, her, and the family are all ok :hugs: xx


----------



## lhancock90

I hope the ******* gets hit by a truck. Disgusting, IMO ALL people like this should have the death penalty delivered the next effin' day.
All my thoughts and prayers are with your God-daughter, her family and you :hugs:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

They dont even kbow who did it at this point!!! They havent closed the school, and our police department is taking their sweet time! This city makes me so pissy. Emma will never been in thi school district!!


----------



## Burchy314

How do they not know who it is!? That is rediculous! And the cops not to be doing anything fast!!! I would be outraged!! How did the parents find out that it happend? I am so sorry this is happening!


----------



## bump_wanted

Omg your poor god daughter!

I hope shes ok 

Also hope the find that sick perve n he dies a slow painful death ive not time for these animals usin up oxygen xx


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Her mother went to change her into pajamas, and changed her undies out for pullups, and saw the bruises, scrapes and blood, and then obviously took her to the hospital. Idfk how a PRESCHOOL doesnt know which man did this shit to a BABY, there cant be that many that has much contact with her, kwim? And the cops excuse, 'shes to young to remember by now, and we have other cases as well.' to young to remember? SHE WONT LEAVE HER DAMN HOUSE!!! :(


----------



## JessicaAnne

The sick ******* needs to be tortured to death!!!! 

Your poor goddaughter, at any age its traumatising but at 3 years old she has NO IDEA what happened, but she knows it was scary and hurt :cry: 

And as for the police saying she won't remember now, are they for fucking real? :growlmad:

P.s sorry for swearing so much, it just made me so angry and upset.


----------



## annawrigley

Poor poor little girl :nope: Of course she will remember :growlmad: And of COURSE the pre school must know, how many men can there possibly be in there?!? :growlmad: Sick sick ******* hope he gets whats coming to him


----------



## Burchy314

I agree with everything the previous 2 have said. That is SOO disgusting and wrong and of course she will remember!!! Stupid damn cops! They should be working their asses off trying to catch the man who did it!!! And the day care should be shut the fuck down!!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh my god poor baby girl :cry: how can be people be so awful?
ugh im fucking crying, it makes me sooooooo sick that things like this happen.


----------



## Desi's_lost

As if she wont remember that someone hurt her like that. Does the mother have a lawyer, even if she doesnt have the money i wouldnt be surprised if a lawyer would take the case pro bono. 
I'm sorry but by now i'd be camped out at the police station demanding that they do something immediately. Can she go to the local news station?!


----------



## AriannasMama

I agree, I am sure a lawyer would take this case on for free. I'd also call the news, though...I probably wouldn't want that publicly aired because it is a very sensitive/private subject.


----------



## tasha41

OMG :cry:

Fucking ridiculous... do the other parents know that this happened? I'd go to the news as well, they will omit names including the parents' likely (well they would here) to protect the victim esp as she is such a young child.


----------



## Desi's_lost

tasha41 said:


> OMG :cry:
> 
> Fucking ridiculous... do the other parents know that this happened? I'd go to the news as well, they will omit names including the parents' likely (well they would here) to protect the victim esp as she is such a young child.

Thats what I was thinking, the focus would probably more on the fact that a child was attacked in a day care and nothing was being done than on who it happened to.


----------



## mazzalooo

that's is absolutely disgusting! there's so much anger inside for people like this yet they get a pathetic prison sentence!
my thoughts are with you,the little girl and her family xxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Omg that poor little girl. That's more than even an adult should have to go through. How did the pre-school workers not notice she wasn't there? Makes me sick to think there are people in the world that could do this.
Her parents must be devastated.
I hope the person that did this suffers, I really do.


----------



## AirForceWife7

:nope: I am speechless ...


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Thats so horrible! I hope she will be alright


----------



## Tilliepink

What terrible think to happen to an innocent baby, my thoughts are with her and I hope whoever did this rots in hell!!


----------



## _ck

How horrifying! Poor little girl :nope:
I hope they find the sick ******* who did this!
My thoughts are with her


----------



## Cassie.

Has there been any news or developments on this? 

The poor little girl :(


----------



## xforuiholdonx

He cops have informed the mother that the only 'suspect' they have is the little girls dad, the man whos raised her since birth. Which is bullshit because he would neverrhave hurt her. He offered up his DNA, but they are still taking their sweet time. Meanwhile, the school isnt shut down, and noone there has been bothered to inform any other parents of the happenings of the case. Nor have the taken anypne else in for a dna test!!!


----------



## StarryEyed88

I am so sorry to hear this. How disgusting. Poor little thing. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## bump_wanted

I swear to you if i was this girls mother i would not be responsible for my actions by this point she needs to kick up a stink or no one will pay for this!

The police are disgusting! Who can u go to thats higher than the police? Xx


----------



## CelticStar

Firstly, I've just read all of this thread and am sickened by what has happened to your god daughter, death is too easy for the sicko that did this, I personally would like to see them caught, castrated with a VERY blunt knife and no anaesthesia and then put in a prison without protection and let the other inmates know exactly what they did - they'd soon wish they were dead! :evil:

Secondly, I don't know how it works where you are but do you not have some department for complaints about the police? Get the parents to kick up as much fuss as possible, the shit about your god daughter not remembering is bullpoop! The longer the police drag their heels then the more chance this sicko has of getting away.

I'm too angry to post any more, I'm absolutely seething, I'm thinking of you, your god daughter and her family, lets hope the police pull their fingers out of their asses and do their fkg jobs!!


----------



## AriannasMama

I'd let other daycare parent's personally know what happened while she was there!


----------



## annawrigley

^Me too. I'm kinda lost for words tbh that they 'don't know' who did it, how many options can there really be? :wacko: DNA test all the men who were there that day, job done. Why the palaver? And it makes me feel sick that other parents are still sending there kids there blissfully unaware that a little girl got RAPED :cry: Do they not think the parents have a right to know?!?!


----------



## Abz1982

How sick! I really do not get some people and the sick pervesions that go through their heads. 
Id there anyone the mother can go to? Like higher up in the authority in the school district? Or a local polititian to contact. Maybe contact the local news in the district ?


----------



## Tiffyx3

How many strange men do they let into their nursery!?

Poor little girl, my thoughts are with her.


----------

